# Broadhead Recommendations



## wycwby

I just boyt a new bow, a Hoyt Defiant and I'm heading to the woods soon, I was just wondering what people prefer for Texas whitetail hunting. With so many on the market I was curious what fellow 2coolers are using and why?:texasflag


----------



## Bird

I like Muzzy MX-3. I like the simplicity of a fixed broadhead, if it hits, it cuts. Lots of folks on here using Rage mechanicals though. 

Do a search in this forum, the topic gets discussed every year.


----------



## softpoint

Slick Tricks. They usually shoot same as field points.


----------



## Sgrem

I shoot slick tricks.

But shoot any scary sharp broadhead you like...any.....everyone will recomend whatever they spent their $25-$35 on.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

I shoot a heavy Zwickey style cut on contact head that has not been made in many years. Bought a lifetime supply of them when I could. I get a complete pass through and a good blood trail 99% of the time so I never saw a reason to use anything else.

Lots of different opinions on this thread:

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1526818


----------



## joe h

I shoot both sliktricks and rage hypodermic. Got this buck Saturday with the rage and he went 40 yards









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## wycwby

*Joe H Fine Job*

Thats a **** nice buck Joe, what part of Texas did you get him At??


----------



## joe h

wycwby said:


> Thats a **** nice buck Joe, what part of Texas did you get him At??


Between cuero and yoakum. Low fence lease

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws

Looks like you trashed the lungs, can't see hole but the good from mouth and nose makes for easy tracking.......and he didn't go far


----------



## Trouthunter

I've shot Shuttle T Locks since they came out and really like them.

Slick Tricks are a good choice as well.

I do not shoot mechanical broad heads.

TH


----------



## LA Wader

softpoint said:


> Slick Tricks. They usually shoot same as field points.


I bought some of these broadheads the other day, but I found that they didn't shoot the same as my field tips. Do you have to adjust them any certain way to counter the fletchings? I've shot mechanicals, so new to the fixed blades.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

LA Wader then try the Shuttle T's...they fly just like a field point for me.

TH


----------



## LA Wader

> Add to Trouthunter's Reputation
> LA Wader then try the Shuttle T's...they fly just like a field point for me.
> 
> TH
> __________________
> ILLEGITIMI NON CARBORUNDUM


Thanks Trouthunter, I will check them out. I'm also gonna see how those slick tricks shoot on my old arrows too.


----------



## 2Ws

LA Wader said:


> I bought some of these broadheads the other day, but I found that they didn't shoot the same as my field tips. Do you have to adjust them any certain way to counter the fletchings? I've shot mechanicals, so new to the fixed blades.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you tuning EACH heads to your shafts? I align each head to match fletching. If not tuned don't expect tight groups, some shots will make you wonder ***!!!


----------



## LA Wader

Ok thanks. I tuned one (fletching and broadhead aligned) and got the arrow to shoot good. I thought I had it by the horns and the next 2 arrows didn't follow suite! I will mess with that this week. Thanks again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws

Are you spinning arrow to check for wobbling? I spin on my finger, you can feel the slightest wobble, if so turn head 1\3 turn and try again. If your NOT doing this and just aligning the head with fletching....this IS your problem!!


----------



## LA Wader

2Ws said:


> Are you spinning arrow to check for wobbling? I spin on my finger, you can feel the slightest wobble, if so turn head 1\3 turn and try again. If your NOT doing this and just aligning the head with fletching....this IS your problem!!


Thanks again. I know it's probably something pretty simple! Too many good things have been said about these broadheads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws

Sometimes you might need to put rubber o ring between head and shaft do as be able adjust head 1\3 turn at a time, I've had to use 2 o-rings to get a full turn while tuning, it beat having to heat insert each time to turn but today folks super glue inserts so the o-rings is a necessity in tuning or balancing.....I would bet not many folks do this..


----------



## TXMike06

Alot of people say they're to expensive but I've had really good luck with the 2 inch rage 2 blades. I've seen shots that weren't that great kill an animal because that thing leaves such a big hole. I have a video of me shooting a doe and in slow motion it almost looks like a gunshot out the opposite side of her. She only went 25 yards.


----------



## wycwby

Thanks for all the feedback


----------



## speckassassin

I exclusively hunt Slick Trick Magnum broadheads. Took this P&Y Antelope last year at 55yds with a Slick Trick Magnum broadhead. Goat only made it 15 yds before keeling over backwards.


----------



## chris33

Slick tricks standard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I use Rage or Grim Reaper broadheads but any sharp broadhead will work if the shot is placed right.


----------



## g2outfitter

I have had problems with a few Rage so two years ago switched to grave digger 100g. Chisel tip. It's a mechanical and fixed all in one. Few of us switched and have had awesome results.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pighitt

I love slick tricks. Hate messing with mechanicals.


----------



## troutsupport

I like my G5 Strikers. With any fixed broadhead the bow has to be tuned.

If you had one good shot, followed by bad flights either the bow is not tuned or the one good shot was the only one with good form.


----------



## stinson8797

Slick tricks here but if you want a mechanical I do like me some grim reapers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## txjustin

I love slick trick mags


----------



## cva34

*Not hung up*

I not hung up on Brands....Sharp Yes ....What shoots great in your Bow/Crossbow..And you hit where you are supossed to its Dead Meat.


----------



## c hook

*Fixed blade*

I like the fixed blade Thunderhead 100 grain (replaceable blades). You can see what they did to this Kansas brute estimated at 300lbs plus. They did the job.

The mechanical broad-heads can malfunction, but allot of the experts swear by them.


----------



## DR_Smith

Great video and awesome deer!! 
A guy I hunt with just killed a nice deer and wife also with the new NAP DBL EXPANDABLE BROADHEADS.. I will show if I can load pics


----------



## DR_Smith

Here they are. Probably not straight since upload from phone and not good at pics on here!


----------



## dbarham

What a deer

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook

*what did he score?*



DR_Smith said:


> Here they are. Probably not straight since upload from phone and not good at pics on here!


do yo have a score on this buck??


----------



## c hook

*thanks*



DR_Smith said:


> Great video and awesome deer!!
> A guy I hunt with just killed a nice deer and wife also with the new NAP DBL EXPANDABLE BROADHEADS.. I will show if I can load pics


thank you sir, my wife filmed the hunt. She did an absolutely outstanding job considering it was her first year to hunt. We hunt bow stands/seats, my wife is Colombian and said she has experience climbing mango trees, so this was no challenge. I didn't argue.


----------



## DR_Smith

Well she did a great job and it's even better that she loves to share the time hunting together! 

No I don't have a score but it's probably 130's maybe 140. It wasn't very wide and not just huge mass.
First yr feeding protein (DD) and he wanted to let that deer walk but it's only 250+\- acres with several neighbors who hunt. Not to mention best deer he has ever killed with a bow.


----------



## Trouthunter

c hook said:


> I like the fixed blade Thunderhead 100 grain (replaceable blades). You can see what they did to this Kansas brute estimated at 300lbs plus. They did the job.
> 
> The mechanical broad-heads can malfunction, but allot of the experts swear by them.


That was a great video! Your wife did a good job with that. Awesome buck too and good shot.

I have to say though that those are the noisiest leaves I have ever heard in my life! Even the buck made noise walking on those things 

Thanks for sharing.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter

Nice buck DR_Smith! Congratulations!

TH


----------



## DR_Smith

Hey trout hunter, it wasn't mine . It was rough scored around 132 which is really good for location it was killed.


----------



## Dick Hanks

Based on all of the positive responses for Slick Trick, I bought a 4 pack of Slick Trick Crossbow 100, 1 1/8. They shoot closer to my field points than my Muzzies did in the crossbow. About 1" drop at 25 yards compared to my field points. They seem like small broadheads, but they do the job VERY well. Shot a deer yesterday and it only went 25 yards and tipped over. Could see blood gushing out. My new favorite.


----------

